# Animal Tracks? What Kind?



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not a rabbit, rat or possum. Could be a canidae (fox, coyote, dog) or even a cat. Hard to tell size and footfalls from pics.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

A good photo of just one print would help. I agree with @lenaitch that it's none of the possibilities that you listed. My guess based on the best of the print photos that you uploaded is a cat. What species of cat depends on where you live, the size of the prints and the stride length.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Western pileated land snipe. Probably a juvenile.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

thanks Everyone...I had mice before, but got rid of them with poison.

I have had a rabbit under my deck with a dug hole so not sure if something else kicked out the rabbit?

I'll try to get a better photo.

I live North of Boston in a suburb.

I welcome all opinions. I might get a Trail Cam to film at night.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

tlogger said:


> thanks Everyone...I had mice before, but got rid of them with poison.
> 
> I have had a rabbit under my deck with a dug hole so not sure if something else kicked out the rabbit?
> 
> ...


See if you can aim your camera right into one or two of those prints so we can see the mark at the very bottom.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's a cat print.


----------



## eastofmidnight (12 mo ago)

Appears to be two Cheyenne Dog Soldiers, one pony a bit lame. Personally, I would not make a campfire tonight.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

OK Guys, I bought a night cam and I've got some info.....

I now know there is a SKUNK that comes out every night at about midnight from under my deck.

I've got it on camera with motion detector night cam.

Do you have any hints idea on how to get rid of it?

I see a hole/den under my deck....It doesn't seem to leave for that long at around midnight....

I don't want to seal my deck wall hole because it will be trapped under my deck.

How do i let it out and KEEP it out for good?

thanks


----------



## eastofmidnight (12 mo ago)

A little cat food in a trap works great. I have trapped hundreds of feral cats as part of a community effort (trap, neuter, return) and one consequence is the occasional skunk or raccoon. Skunks are really no problem. Approach the trap with a blanket so that they cannot see you and cover the trap. This keeps them calm. Relocate and release.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@tlogger I concur with everything @eastofmidnight says (and, thanks for your efforts on behalf of the feral kitties EOM) and add, about the skunks, raccoons, etc. that trapping and relocating is usually the easy part. The hard part, sometimes the impossible part, is keeping the critters away. 

If your yard contains a place where the critters like to den up, try to see what and where it is, and make it less attractive if you can. For instance, if they favor a hole in a wall or foundation, fill it up, or fence it over. 

Of course, often it isn't that easy. Sometimes you can't find the den, or it's in your neighbor's (or neighbors') yard(s). Or, you're next to the forest and the critters come from there. I had a friend in Ohio who trapped raccoons in his yard and he lost count at 70. 

You may want to tolerate the skunk's presence, though I realize there's pitfalls to that, too, particularly if you have dingus dawgs that can't resist badgering them and getting sprayed, or possibly worse, barking and barking and barking while the critter ignores them. Skunks can carry rabies, too.


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> @tlogger I concur with everything @eastofmidnight says (and, thanks for your efforts on behalf of the feral kitties EOM) and add, about the skunks, raccoons, etc. that trapping and relocating is usually the easy part. The hard part, sometimes the impossible part, is keeping the critters away.
> 
> If your yard contains a place where the critters like to den up, try to see what and where it is, and make it less attractive if you can. For instance, if they favor a hole in a wall or foundation, fill it up, or fence it over.
> 
> ...


I want it out....Dead or alive....

I just don't want to trap it inside my deck so that's why i'm not sealing the side hold entrance until I know it's gone...

The skunk leaves briefly at about midnight every night.....so I might just watch for it to leave and then immediately go seal the side hole with bricks that I have next to the hole.

Last time i sealed the hole, I trapped the skunk under my deck and it couldn't get out.

I don't feel like buying a trap if I don't have to.....


----------



## tlogger (May 3, 2021)

One Way door is probably best......


Amazon.com : one way door skunk



Then, I will seal door after....


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll take your word it' a shunk. I have a couple of the Havahart traps in a different sizes. Peanut butter has never failed me as a bait. Relocation is technically illegal here but it is done. Depending one where you are, relocating this time of year will probably be fatal since they can't re-burrow. Does your area have a rescue society? If you choose to relocate, avoid other homes. Once they are in, cover the trap in an old blanket or sheet - it helps keep them calm and they won't spray in an enclosed space.


----------

